# Flavored Suspension



## playray (Jan 6, 2014)

Can someone help me with the ingredients for flavoring (strawberry, grape, orange) anadrol or dball suspension from raw powder? And process or a link to a archive on how to do it. Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

No. Use it plain no flavor , thats a bad idea.. 
Who are u? If u plan on staying at Anasci which is a tight cool community I suggest you do an introduction so questions u have will get answered .. Thks


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 7, 2014)

Also introduce yourself stats experience gear experience etc.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 7, 2014)

Not a very good first question


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2014)

:banghead:You would think  after a year on the board one could have come up with a better first post.


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just add 1 Kool Aid packet and 1 cup sugar. Or if you are watching your carbs (I know I am), use Crystal Light packets. You're welcome.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 7, 2014)

5¢ a cup slate ..all I'll give u ..


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 7, 2014)

You can even freeze your home brew and make some Roid Sickles. Those were my favorite when I was a kid.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 7, 2014)

Vagina flavored gear....I'm in!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 7, 2014)

Va-j-jay flavored sounds the best


----------



## joshck (Jan 8, 2014)

Thats funny.....this reminds me of a time when I asked a girl what her favorite flavor of pop sickles was ...then I said "dick"  yeah I got slapped 







LastChance said:


> Vagina flavored gear....I'm in!


----------



## playray (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello eveyone I was told I should introduce myself. I have been around for a year but I don't post much sorry.
I am 45yrs old 5-7" 190lbs about 8% bodyfat. In the process of doing first show this spring I have been training 15+ years under my belt.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Welcome again playray..how many intros are you going to milk.
.lol..kdn. bro. Rookie mistake.. ?


----------

